# Waiting on 3



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First is Belle a 2yr old myotonic FF. Hard to get udder pic through fluff lol
























Next is Rey. 4yr old myotonic. This would be her 3rd breeding. Can really get udder from behind as it angles forward lol
























Last is Rose. 4yr old myotonic. Third kidding. He udder is almost completely full and getting tight.

No discharge from any


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Wishing you easy healthy kiddings of twins all around! 

What type of buck are they bred to?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! Wishing you easy healthy kiddings of twins all around!
> 
> What type of buck are they bred to?


They are all registered myotonic including the buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is my buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice dude.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He is handsome.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thought I might have some action. This girl just stood around restless for about an hour. No eating no chewing cud nothing but starting into the distance.

But then she resumed normal behavior


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They look great! What is their due date?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I thought it was February 6 but I have two of them that are almost fully bagged up and two that look like they’ve dropped so I’m thinking he got them earlier than what I calculated


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

If he got them on the previous cycle that would put them due January 14


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see babies <3


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Myotonics are great.  Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Daily butt pics lol.

How long do you guys usually see your experienced does fully bagged up before kidding. Rose(buckskin and white) has a huge bag and started bagging end of December but no discharge. She is good and not in any distress. I was just curious. This is her first kidding with us as we purchased her in the spring.

Ray









Rose









Belle(first freshener)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It varies greatly. One of my 2F does (who kidded on Dec. 23rd) started filling up her udder around Nov. 20, but her udder didn't fill very much until 3 days before she kidded, and even then it didn't get tight until an hour before birth.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I was really hoping they would kid in this stretch if 50 degrees but they are holding tight lom


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine usually start building udders 2-4 weeks out from kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

If the goat bred the first cycle today would be day 150. They are all bagged up and Ray(black doe) is getting some slight discharge. Rose started bagging up end of December.

Ray
















Rose
















Belle


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's to kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you giving anything for selenium? Rose looks a bit deficient.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

No. Where would I get some.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

And what signs are you seeing


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Weak legs and pasterns. The other 2 are showing minor signs as well. You can get selenium gel online or possibly from TSC (depends on your area). BoSe is better, but you have to get it from a vet.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you. I will go and see what I can get today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you giving for minerals currently?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Right now they have a mineral block


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, while you’re getting selenium also get some kind of loose mineral. Blocks don’t really provide the nutrients they need.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just any loose mineral in the goat section or is there one you recommend


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Purina wind and rain cattle mineral, Cargill onyx right now (also cattle), and sweetlix meatmaker are some of the best ones out there currently. But they're hard to find in person. You can get manna pro at basically any TSC, and it's ok for a start. It's low on selenium and iodine though.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you very much I will get them started on something ASAP


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

I also see a fishtail, copper deficiency.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

OK I got the purina wind and rain. What is your recommended dosage for feeding for goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is the loose minerals, it is free choice. Just put some in a container they cannot spill and watch, then put in more as needed.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...d-rain-storm-all-season-cattle-minerals-50-lb


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh they are loving this stuff. Thank you for bringing it to my attention!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful does, so fluffy and adorable!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you. They are my babies.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This girl has a lot more discharge today, but she still eating and wanting to be with the other does. Her last kidding she went off food when she was close to labor


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you leaning towards the February 6th due date? 

I'm so glad you got them loose minerals! Were you able to find selenium/E gel as well? That really helps with strong kids and good deliveries. 

If they still have their fur at the end of the tails splayed a couple months after starts loose minerals, you might look into giving copper boluses.

Do you own the buck? He is wicked handsome! Don't forget to give him loose minerals too!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes I’m leaning towards the February 6 today. We did get them gel and the loose minerals and I gave it to everyone of them. Thank you on the compliment I’m very proud of him. What makes them even better looking is how good his temperament is


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pregnant does are suckers for the occasional peppermint treat lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

All of mine love peppermint pregnant or not.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Be careful giving peppermint when they're milking. It dries them up.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I only give 1/2 of a little circle peppermint if they're milking. It's a rare treat either way. Normally treats are Manna Pro licorice flavored goat treats.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I never heard about that it dried them up. Thank you.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Day 143 and just all chilling lol. Although once looking u see the hair I realized how big the FF's udder has grown
























rose is camera shy lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ray just finished having triplets!! Although I think she ran out of toner as they are all white.

2 girls. 1 boy. The boys appears to have a little bit of contracted tendons. Any advise or just see if they strengthen?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! 3 solid white is hilarious 

I would give them a dose of Selenium if you have it on hand - a couple of the dams appear low in the back patterns and could use it


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations! 3 solid white is hilarious
> 
> I would give them a dose of Selenium if you have it on hand - a couple of the dams appear low in the back patterns and could use it


Yes we got them some loose mineral and started it. I will get a hold of the vet in the am and see if I can swing by and pick some up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thinking this girl is going to be next. She is at day 155 today.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Udder looks ready! I wonder if she'll has ink cartridges in or not like your other doe


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

If I have more all whites I’m going to buy a lottery ticket lol. 

She has a small stream of fluid maybe 5in long around 11:00 this morning. Walking around eating hay now.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Some all white triplets for you to view lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 

Nice udder.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She always grows a nice udder. Could feed an army lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those kids could well turn out to be beige like their sire. I've had many white kids darken up dramatically.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm thinking that is the way they will go as this is their dad when he was young


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does your herd carry a strong faint or not? That buck is just stunning in every photo.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Does your herd carry a strong faint or not? That buck is just stunning in every photo.


All of my girls and buck are at least a level 3. Not because I breed them to faint but I just am picky on my lines and they happen to faint well lol. I have one level 3, a doe and my buck are 4s, and I have a doe here that is a high 4/5. She even walks stiffly.

My program is VERY strong On Good temperament. I will not have a bad tempered animal for breeding. The worst I have is the doe that just had the triplets and she is easy to handle and friendly towards people just very dominant with other goats. I made a couple trips to different breeders to fine my buck. He is almost 200lbs in the off season (loses a little during breeding time) and acts like a big dog He doesn't get mean rutty or anything like that. He will ignore me when the ladies are in heat but I'm good with that and just let him do his job lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The kids are adorable, congratulations! 
How is your other doe?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

At 9:30 she was walking around and eating. Some discharge, she is very friendly tonight, even walked up to my husband for a scratch but yet very skittish of noises (scared herself with her own feed pan). A little wild eyed. I’m going to check her again here in a couple min.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Little more dangly discharge but still not thick. Will set my alarm and check again in a little bit


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Any babies? :happygoat:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes. Twins! Just came in to warm up. One girl and one huge boy who had a leg back so I had to go in and help there.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable!!! Congrats to you - you are a great "goat mom"!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

The girl weighed in at 4 lbs. 9 oz. in the boy weighed in at 7 lbs. 2 oz.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They are beautiful! Congrats! And your buck is handsome


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very pretty.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats on all of them! I am learning so much by following different threads, I very much enjoy the pictures you post!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We just welcome our last baby of the year into the world. Out of belle this is Stevie


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I did want to ask how long you guys leave the heating barrel for your babies do you leave it in there until weaning or just until they’re so old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute. 

I use the heat lamps for 3 nights, under normal situations.
More, if a kid is weak or mama isn't feeding them properly.
I do it until I know the kids are thriving and nursing on their own and mama knows her job and has bonded with them.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats, so cute.
> 
> I use the heat lamps for 3 nights, under normal situations.
> More, if a kid is weak or mama isn't feeding them properly.
> I do it until I know the kids are thriving and nursing on their own and mama knows her job and has bonded with them.


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

